# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون الدولي الخاص >  العقود الدولية، اتفاقية فيينا، بنود العقد الدولي، التحكيم International Contracts. Vi

## هيثم الفقى

العقود الدولية، اتفاقية فيينا، بنود العقد الدولي، التحكيم International Contracts. Vienna Convention. Arbitration

المحتويات:

1. العقود الدولية و التجارة الخارجية.
2. معاهدة فيينا .
3. بنود العقد الدولي .
4. التحكيم الدولي.
5. دراسة تحليلية على بعض الأمثلة...


أهداف الوحدة:

معرفة أساسيات التعاقد الدولي و البنود الرئيسية في العقود الدولية .

ملخص الوحدة:

العقد الدولي هو بمثابة مستند يحفظ حقوق و واجبات المستورد و المصدر ، فمن خلال الخوض عملياً في التجارة الدولية قد تبين أن أغلبية عمليات البيع و الشراء الدولية لا تتم إلا عن طريق عقد . و مع ذلك فهو من المفضل جداً ترسيم العمليات التجارية الدولية بعقد بيع و شراء دولي ، هكذا يستطيع تجنب الشكوك و الارتباك حول نقاط متفق عليها حين التفاوض .

يمكن للمرء تجنب الشكوك وسوء الفهم حول ما تم الاتفاق عليه خلال التفاوض على الشروط إذا ما كتبت على ورق. في بعض الحالات يكون الاتفاق الشفهي ملزم قانونيا، على سبيل المثال ، عندما يقوم مصدر ما ببيع صفقة في معرض دولي.

معظم المعاملات التجارية الدولية لا تستخدم عقد رسمي في الواقع. إلا أن بنود الفاتورة التجارية و شرط الإنكوترمز المتفق عليه حسب سعر التصدير، كما هو الحال في التوثيقات الوطنية فإنه لا يتضمن بالرغم من ذلك أية التزامات معينة على الطرفين. على أية حال ، فإننا نوصي باستخدام العقد الرسمي. فقد وضعت غرفة التجارة الدولية نموذج موحد لعقود البيع الدولي.

اتفاقية فيينا بشأن عقود البيع الدولي للبضائع تنظم تصميم و تكوين عقود البيع الدولية. تم توقيع الاتفاقية في النمسا يوم 11 أبريل 1980. و تم إعتمادها في أكثر من 40 دولة، غالبيتها من الدول المتقدمة، تصميم العقد ترك بكامل الحرية للشركات المتعاقدة، كما يمكن أن يكون مقبولا في شكل شفهي ؛ على الرغم من وجود بلدان موقعة على اتفاقية فيينا فهم لا يقبلون الاتفاقات الشفهية و يعتمدون فقط العقود المكتوبة. من أجل أن يحترم العقد يتعين النظر في قبول المرسل إليه. الصمت لا يمكن تفسيره على أنه موافقة. تسليم البضائع يجب أن يتم حسب ما تم الاتفاق عليه في عقد البيع ، و يجب أن يتم فحص السلع و تفحص في أقرب وقت ممكن حسب الوصف في الجودة و الكمية و النوع المتفق عليه.، وإذا كانت السلع غير متوافقة مع الشروط، يجب أن يتم التواصل مع المصدر في غضون فترة معقولة من الزمن.

البنود. العقد الدولي يصاغ على الأسس التالية:
- لوائح و شروط التجارة الدولية (على سبيل المثال: إنكوترمز).
- التحكيم في التجارة الدولية (على سبيل المثال: إمكانية تسوية النزاعات).

نذكر هنا بنود العقود الدولية المعتادة، ولكن ينبغي للمرء أن يستشير خبير قانوني لتصميم عقد دولي جيد الإعداد.
- الديباجة
- تعاريف
- الواجبات و الالتزامات
- التواصل و الوثائق
- الأسعار
- شروط الدفع
- العقوبات
- مقاييس قاهرة
-- التراخيص والأذونات الرسمية
- تسوية المنازعات
- اللغة
- شروط أخرى

التحكيم هو أسلوب لتسوية المنازعات المتعلقة بالعقود الدولية للبيع. إعداد بند التحكيم بشكل جيد يشكل القاعدة الأساسية لإجراء التحكيم على النحو الواجب ، في حالة التقاضي.


العقود الدولية ، اتفاقية فيينا ، التحكيم ، الشروط ، الموزع ، المستورد ، الوكيل، المستندات، الحقوق ،الواجبات ، المصدر ، المستورد ، ماجستير ، تجارة خارجية، إدارة أعمال دولية، الجمارك ، النقل ،الاستيراد و التصدير

----------


## margoadel

حلو اوووووووووووووووووووي

----------

